# A little humor



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

A Letter to the Men’s Helpline:
Hi,

I really need your advice on a serious problem:

I have suspected for some time now that my wife has been cheating on me. The usual signs: if the phone rings and I answer, the caller hangs up; she goes out with the girls a lot. I try to stay awake to look out for her when she comes home but I usually fall asleep.

Anyway, last night about midnight I hid in the shed behind the boat. When she came home she got out of someone’s car buttoning her blouse, then she took her underpants out of her purse and slipped them on.

It was at that moment crouched behind the boat than I noticed a hairline crack in the outboard engine mounting bracket.

Is that something I can weld or do I need to replace it?


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

awesome


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*What realy bothers me isdo I replace it or weld it?*

I still haven't gotten the response from the Men's Helpline.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice! That was perfection.:notworthy:


----------

